# U R G E N T... H E L P ....



## CarolinaGirlzminigoats (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok well I went out about an hour ago and to feed the goats and check on everyone. I noticed that one of the does had given birth to a premature fetus. 

SO WHAT DO I WATCH FOR NOW and How Long should it take for her to pass either the placenta or give birth to another baby.

The Little one that was premature was a buckling but he was very small and had no hair. She tried to care for him and I do believe he may have lived for a few mins once born. I found him shortly after she had given birth. I am heart broken this is the first baby born here.... ( BUT I knew these kind of things happen I am just worried about her now and if she is done and has passed everything and it all got cleaned up before I got out there what do I need to do for her now. Does she need any kind of meds and so forth.....

Thank You,

Darlene


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh Darlene how sad!

More then likely she will pass the placenta or already did.

DId you see any large birth fluids anywhere? or a wet spot where it might have been? Does do at times eat the afterbirth - it is instinct.

Since the fetus was not decaying I don't think she needs antibiotics. Just TLC.

Give her some molasses water too.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

More then likely she has already passed and eaten the placents. There is a very small chance that there is another live kid in there. but i doubt it. I have heard of it happening on very rare occasions. If you have acess to any raspberry leaves you can give her these. it will stimulate contractions and help her to pass the afterbirth. I would also start her on ten days of penicillian. If she has retained any placenta you will know within twenty four hours. If she remains perky and acting normal for the next day she should be fine.
keep us updated.
Im sorry you had to go through this as your first kidding. Hopefully everyone will have their babies just fine from hear on out. Good luck!
beth


----------



## CarolinaGirlzminigoats (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks... 

So far no signs of any placenta. I am watching her closely.. She is still contracting and small amounts of blood are present. I tried to bounce her but her tummy is so hard I cant feel anything due to her pushing against me so I guess I will just give it a little more time and watch and wait. I have pics of the baby and Ashley (Sweet Gum Minis) is going to view them and give me her opnion on how far along she thinks this little buckling was....


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm so sorry.I would watch her closly if she's still contracting.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

We've had a doe that kidded during the night that we didn't even know was preggers.She and her doeling did very well and never had any health issues.How long ago did she kid?Is there another kid stuck possibly?I don't mean to worry you but it's always a possibility.


----------



## CarolinaGirlzminigoats (Oct 5, 2007)

I found the little buckling about an two hours ago. She is calm but still contracting. How long do the contractions last after giving birth. I think she may be done. I tried to bounce her but I dont know if I am doing that correctly or not. I tried to milk her some to induce the contractions but she hates her udder being touched. 

I am going to just leave her alone for a while longer and let her do her thang. She doesnt seem to be in too much pain so I think she is done.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

My doe gave birth in the hour I was gone one Sunday morning and when I got back she wasn't contracting at all.I have never had a doe contract that long after but it may just depend on the doe.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

she may have minor contractions for a few more hours. Her bloody dishcahrge can last for up to another month. That is perfectly normal even for a normal live birth. Give her some warm molasses water to help her regain some fluids and sugar. She will probably drink anywhere from half to a whole bucket. They lose a lot of fluids when they kid. 
AS for bouncing her, if you gently push up right in front of the udder, sometimes you can feel kids. If the babies testicals were visable he was between two and three months along.
this is a great website and may be a little more helpful...
http://bouncinghoofs.com/fetusdev.html
beth


----------



## CarolinaGirlzminigoats (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Everyone...

I do believe she is done. She is resting now laying down and doesnt seem to be having anymore contractions. 

I will check her through out the night but she has told me in her own way to just LEAVE HER ALONE...

The Buckling was fully formed but small and had no hair. I am guessing that he was somewhere around 60-70 days gestation from reading the site that gives great detail of the fetal growth.

I have pics of him if anyone would like to view them and give your opions just let me know and I can email them to you. I dont know if it is ok to post them here.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you can post them if you like just let everyone have ample warning if they don't want to view the picture.


----------



## CarolinaGirlzminigoats (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok how do I do that should I start a new thread with a warning...

I cant go back and put one on the top of this thread can I ??

I would like to post them to get some opions on how far along they think she was. This was my first kidding and I am at a loss as to why this happened. I know it could be many different reasons But I cant help but to think what if?

Thanks


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

I just found this thread, and wanted to tell you how very sorry I am for the loss of your first kid born for you. Believe me I know just how heartbreaking this can be. But sometimes, as I have found out recently, there just isn't any reasoning behind it at times. Just natures way, as cruel as this may sound. 
But I am very sorry this had to happen for you your first time, it is hard anytime this sort of thing happens, but it just wasn't fair to you being your first kid ever to be born.  
I wish I could say something to make you feel better... Just know I am thinking about you and am so sorry for your loss.

Tina


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

I know how scary it is when you are simply trying to cope with a new situation where you don't really know what is normal and what is not- my first birth went astray and I can remember think is this normal- what should I do- or should I not do this or that. I;m sorry that you lost you first kid like this and hope everything is goes well with your little girl.


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

Sorry you lost the buckling. Sounds like your doe will be fine. Since you didn't go inside of her, she doesn't need antibiotics IMO. No need to get her resistant. Placentas can take up to 24 hours or more, but she probably already ate it. Plenty of hay and rest and she should be fine. Good luck.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I have been gone for a few days. I am so sorry that you lost the little one. I know it is very hard, but it does happen for a reason. 
:hug: to you and her. I would make sure you continue to give her Molasses water as long as she wants it.
I agree mom will be just fine. Also just so you know for a later time, the does can take up to 24 hours to lose the placenta.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

So sorry your doe lost her baby, sometimes these things happen for reasons we don't always understand. Give your girl lots of TLC and keep an eye on her over the next few days, she may even be a little depressed at her loss like you are.


----------



## CarolinaGirlzminigoats (Oct 5, 2007)

Again I would like to thank all of you for your support. Daisy is doing well today. She is a little depressed but I do believe that is because she is seperated from her sister. They are have always been together until now but I think its best I keep her confined a few more days till I am sure she is well enough to be with other goats. She is acting normal and eating and drinking well..


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

Can you put her sister in with her?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Putting her sister with her will possibly perk her up and keep her from getting depressed which can lead to other issues in some goats.


----------



## CarolinaGirlzminigoats (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok I will put Bella in with Daisy.. How long should I wait before I allow Daisy to return with the rest of the herd? I dont want to put her in too soon if it will harm her.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I say it is up to you and your comfort level with it.

I hardly ever separate mine for anything. It seems to stress them out more then really help.


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree, it seems to stress them out. I'd say a day or two and she should be fine to go back out. And that is more for your comfort level. We had one abort and she never was separated. Helped them get back to normal.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Yes it always seems to stress them out a lot. They are in mom mode and looking for their baby that isnt there. i have had does that aborted and they always look for it and talk in that mom voice, reserved for newborn kids. She sounds like she will be a good mom when she has kids. And like other said putting her with her sister and best friend seems to be helping.

I would be interested to see the pictures of the kid. 
thanks in advance
beth


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Yep, you will know. I would say being she really isn't looking for the baby, I would put her back with the others sooner then later. She will be fine. It is that group therapy.


----------

